# Need advice - Injured dove in my backyard



## CMarie (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading and am hoping I might get some advice for my specific situation.

I'm in Sierra Vista, AZ and there aren't any wildlife rehab or vets (that I've found so far, anyway) in my area that can help.

I was doing some yard work when I noticed a bird (I believe it's a ground dove) running from me. It attempted to jump/fly several times but was unable to. It was able to flap its wings when I got too close for comfort, but got no lift. Its left wing is drooping somewhat, but I haven't gotten close enough to see if there's anything else going on, and I'm worried that I'll scare the poor thing to death.

Other than not being able to fly, it seems alert and healthy. It's been drinking water that I left in a shallow dish, pecking at the ground (the way most of the birds that frequent my yard do...I assume it's eating but need to go buy bird seed) and cleaning itself. It's able to jump and has been perching/hiding on a couple of bushes and a large rock.

I called a local vet (there are only a few in my town), who gave me the number to the state game & fish department, who gave me the number to a wildlife rehab over an hour away in Tucson (nearest one). The woman I spoke with said I should catch the dove, take it to a local vet, and have the vet call her so that she can help over the phone. She also said that if the wing's broken, the dove will need to be euthanized. I wasn't too happy with that answer, so I called a couple of other non-local rehabs and another vet and am awaiting responses.

My yard has a tall wall along the perimeter, so the dove seems safe for the time being, but I know that nighttime might be a different story. Should I bring the dove in or will I possibly injure it further or scare it to death? I have two indoor cats, and while I can probably hide the box from them, it's still a possible danger to the bird.

Any advice or resources would be very much appreciated. Thank you. I'm attaching a photo....you can kind of see the wing that's drooping:










-Crystal


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please do secure the dove and bring him inside. There are plenty of predators that will target him.
Given the bird is a dove, rather than a pigeon, finding a rehabber should be much easier.
I 'm going to give you a link. I have not verified any of the contact info but you will know who is closest. 

http://wildliferehabinfo.org/contact_a-m.htm


----------



## CMarie (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you - I bought some dove & quail mix which she (or he) ate heartily. I went inside to get a box ready, and when I returned she had managed to climb/hop into the middle of a tall bush...she's in a really tight spot (literally, not figuratively I hope  so it would be hard for me to get her out and it seems that she'll be safe for the night. She seemed to be resting, so I'll hope for the best tonight.

I did manage to get ahold of the one wildlife rehabilitator from the list in my area (thanks for that, by the way). A 2nd local vet gave me her info and she asked me to call her back tomorrow if the dove was still injured. Her thought was that it was just "pretending" to be injured so I wouldn't find its nest, if it has one. I really don't feel/think that's the case, but she wasn't too interested in coming out to see this evening, which is fine. I have called one other person I found in my area and am hoping to get a call back tomorrow.

Hoping for the best...it's such a sweet little bird.


----------



## CMarie (Oct 4, 2012)

Just to update again - I spoke with the only other wildlife/bird rehabber in my area that I've been able to find and she basically said to watch it for 24 - 48 hours to see if it's able to fly away (thinking possible concussion). If not, she thinks possible broken wing or tail, in which case she recommended euthanizing. 

The dove is fine other than not being able to fly, so I wish someone with experience would offer to take her in if flying isn't in her future, but such is life. We're moving out of state in a week, otherwise I wouldn't be as worried since I could just keep an eye on her. The only other thing I've noticed is that she doesn't make a peep - maybe due to the trauma of whatever happened to her? I just really hope she's not trying to get back to a mate and/or nest....poor little thing. 

One possible speck of good news: She wasn't able to get any lift when flapping her wings early in the day...this afternoon she got about a foot off the ground at one point. I hope that means good things!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There is a rehabber that will take her in the Phoenix area but I realize that's a ways away from you.

http://fallenfeathers.org/

Often broken wings can be fixed and so you may need to find another rehabber if the dove doesn't regain her flight.


----------



## CMarie (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you yet again. Unfortunately, a drive to Phoenix won't be in the cards for us in the next week, as we're in the midst of a major move with all that entails.

He/she was still perched in the bush this morning...I spread some seed and put some fresh water out. She did get down to attempt to fly (unsuccessfully) and ate a bit. Then she went right back into her hiding spot.

I might try and take her to a vet in town and see what they say, though it seems that putting her down is the answer I get from everyone. She really doesn't have a bad set up outside at the moment, but I know that will change once winter comes and/or the new tenants move in. Sigh...


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Please take her to the vet, see what you can do within one week. Birds are resilient and can make quick recovery with proper guidance. Hopefully you can talk to the tenants to keep an eye on the dove and carry the beautiful journey until dove recovers.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

thats a white wing dove, protected here in Arizona. Can you call the Oasis santuary, 

http://the-oasis.org/ 520-272-4737

they are in your area, and maybe they can direct you to the right direction.


----------



## CMarie (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for that! I contacted them to see if they could offer any help or advice. The dove is doing very well (very active, eats and drinks, poops look very normal (white w/ black) and I wish we were staying to be able to take care of her.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you take the dove to the sanctuary? That's how you can help the dove.


----------



## CMarie (Oct 4, 2012)

I received a reply that they're only taking in parrots at this time and gave me the number to another resource about an hour and a half away.....will try them and see. She climbed into our pecan tree and is doing well....trying to remain hopeful that she'll fly again at some point.


----------



## CMarie (Oct 4, 2012)

Yet another update 

She has a nest in our tree! I didn't see any eggs/babies, so I'm not sure what's going on, but she climbed/hopped right up (to get away from me, the poor thing) and there it was.

I feel confident that she'll be okay for the time being, but I'm still waiting on one more refuge to call me back...and I'll definitely tell the property manager & leave a note for the new tenants about her. Thank you all for all of your help, advice and resources. It's very much appreciated.


----------

